# At what age are they full height?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I know what you mean, everybody tells me that my pup has such big paws too - he does not, same size paws as all my other goldens. My pup is 6.5 months old and about 20 - 21 inches at the withers. His parents are both well within breed standard. He is a bit lighter in weight than my other goldens at that age. 
I think he might get 2-3 more inches taller and then just fill out. I am sure he will be right within breed standard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Between 12 and 24 months....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Agree Megora, both mine were about full height by a year old. Between one and two both filled out more and lost that "puppy" look. I don't think either grew much after a year.


----------



## Golden Rambo (May 12, 2014)

That's interesting. I have similar experience. Everybody tells me that Rambo has big paws and squared head, but I know it's not true... His paws are actually small comparing to other golden puppies at the same age, and his head is not wide at all :doh:

I was wondering are these people just trying to be nice? I know that as a foreigner, there are lots of american culture to learn


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

It is too hard to make any statements about your golden at 7 months. I thought many things about Bentley at that age and most were wrong. For instance I thought he would be 23-24 inches at 1 year but he is actually 25.5 and 95 lbs. Like Megora says, they will still change from 12-24 months. He coat has changed twice (9 & 12 months). The chart below will give you some indication of where she should be. 

http://www.genuinegoldens.com/files/Female_Puppy_Height_JAN.pdf


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Golden Rambo, think most people who tell us this are comparing our Golden youngsters to smaller breeds, so they think their paws and heads are huge. Don't think it is a cultural thing, just people who are not familiar with what our pups look like. All through the "growing" stage our pups go from leggy and skinny to plump and we think may be a bit fat. They grow straight up right before our eyes and at times their heads and paws do look weird compared to the rest of them. It is normal and part of our dogs growing process. Most dogs take after their parents in most ways so if you saw your dog's parents then know your babe will be somewhat like each. Some of our males do have massive heads (mainly our show lines) but all seem to grow into their paws! Some of our Goldens do get bigger than their parents, but most follow somewhere inbetween. 

So your pup may look to others as going to be a giant, but bet he follows his parents!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I started to wonder if the "big paws" comment is just something people say about puppies. Because I heard it ALL the time, too, and I can guarantee you, Shala never had big paws, or paws that were out of proportion to the rest of her. 

Funniest is when people say, "oh, she's going to be BIG!" because they think she is like, 6-7 months old, and I tell them she is already a year old. She very much still has a puppy look to her, but she hasn't gained height in months.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I've gotten the "big paws" comment about a couple of my dogs too, even when they were fully mature adults. Their paws really aren't/weren't out of proportion at all either, and in the case of my current boy, they aren't particularly big, at that. (He's a moderate-sized Golden in all respects.) People's perspectives can be funny sometimes.

I also think a lot of people are used to seeing oversized (and overweight) BYB Goldens, so when they actually see one that fits the standard, they think he/she is small. Sorry - I'm veering a bit off topic here.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Deber said:


> Agree Megora, both mine were about full height by a year old. Between one and two both filled out more and lost that "puppy" look. I don't think either grew much after a year.


Same with mine, full height by 1 year, filled out up to 2 years.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I think Maverick maxed out in height when he was about maybe 18mo.


----------



## Tiff L (Jan 12, 2014)

My 7 month old needs to get taller to match having grown out sideways


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ha! Tiff L, that is so funny & true! Our boy is naturally slim even though he is a very calm boy, but our girl Kye is always on the go, in constant motion, but goodness she can put on weight fast. No two piece bathing suits for her this year!!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor is 13 months, so he could still grow, but he hasn't increased hight or weight for the last several months. He's just under 24 inches tall and 65 pounds. Everyone used to make the big paw comment and the Oh he's going to be 90 pounds comment, and my neighbors consider him huge. But really, he's not huge, and it doesn't seem he will be. I expect him to be just within standard.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

